

Just bought a raspberry pi, what you advise me to do? - rogcg

Just bought a raspberry pi computer - mainly for test and development purposes - I'll start testing new distros, and working on the Linux kernel and testing stuff.<p>I'd like to know if you bought it, or have any idea, what else you advise me to do, that would be funny in development purposes, and also testing new hardware implementation for it. Any tutorial, etc?
======
dholowiski
What I really want to do is get about 10 of them, and build a web server
cluster, and see how much traffic I can serve. It would be great experience
building a complex site with many servers, on the cheap.

You could also weatherproof one, set it up to run on solar power, put it
outside with a web cam attached. Or build a remote weather station.

~~~
rogcg
these are great things to do with it! Also I was thinking in implementing new
hardware stuff for it.

Thanks for the tips.

------
Quiark
I'm using it as a media center (XBMC), but this
[http://wiki.openelec.tv/index.php?title=OpenELEC_Boblight_ad...](http://wiki.openelec.tv/index.php?title=OpenELEC_Boblight_addon)
looks like a nice project as well: 1\. create an array of colrful LEDs 2\.
connect to GPIO of RPi 3\. fun!

~~~
rogcg
really cool project! thanks for the tip!

------
brudgers
> _"Just bought a raspberry pi, what you advise me to do?"_

Blog.

~~~
rogcg
LOL. indeed, I'm certainly gonna blog about it.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
What kind of things are you interested in?

------
lmm
If you don't know what to do with it, sell it to someone who does. It's a
tool, it's meant to enable you to do what you want, not be an end in itself.

~~~
rogcg
I know what I want to do with it as I mentioned in my post - I'm just asking
for new opinions.

I'm asking what people have done with it, hardware implementation/improvement,
and other tests. I want to share and learn new ways and stuff to do with it.

First try to understand the question, and not just answer it. =/

